# Tripel Karmeliet clone



## hairydog (25/8/16)

I am interested in brewing this Tripel recipe and was wondering if anybody has done this clone before?And how did it turn out?

The recipe comes from Candisyrup.com and specs are:

OG;1.081
FG;1.012
SRM; 5
IBU;21

Units are imperial but easily converted

8 ibs Belgian pilsner
2 lbs wheat malt
1.5 lbs oat malt
1 lbs flaked barley
0.5 lbs flaked wheat
0.5 lbs flaked oats
1.5 lbs blanc soft candi sugar
saaz 1oz @ 50min
saaz 0.5 oz @20 min
styrian goldings 1.5 oz @10 min
WLP720 mead yeast

Protease rest 122F 45min
saccharification-1 147F 60 min
saccharification-2 162F 20 min
Mash out 170F 15 min.
Add candi sugar at hot break start of boil.
Don't mind a drop of Karmeliet every now and then anyone brewed this,thoughts?
Seems like a lot of flaked stuff!


----------



## yurgy (25/8/16)

also keen to try this. ihave all the ingredients but no time atm


----------



## timmi9191 (25/8/16)

The US forum homebrewtalk has many tripel and quad clone recipes. Have a look there, Im sure you find something similiar and the assocuated feedback


----------



## manticle (25/8/16)

Love the beer. Not attempted a clone but as far as I'm aware it's one of the few of its kind that actually has a complex grist.

Candidyrup.com recipes are meant to be well researched and rate highly.

Hope you're on a winner. Great beer.


----------



## MHB (25/8/16)

Cracker of a beer, have tasted a brewers attempts based on the Candi Syrup recipe, was good but the yeast needed work, I don't think sweet mead yeast was the right choice, or maybe not on its one, I think I would blend with a Belgian Tripel yeast or even some dry S-33 just for the extra complexity.
Its great in the bottle, on tap it is truly profoundly amazing!
Since I went and downloaded the PDF, might as well stick it in if someone else wants it. View attachment tripel_karmeliet_-_004a.pdf

Mark

Edit
Should have said, the brewer made several versions, the best used Belgian Pilsner Malt and the Belgian Clear Candi - Hang the extra expense this beer is worth the investment.
M

Edit 2
The flaked adjunct is just under 15% of grist easy-peasy
m


----------



## yurgy (25/8/16)

i've researched this recipe for a while now mostly on american sites and some peaple say wy 3463 thoughts? do you think there is any herb spice involved as i've read orange peel coriander star anise and lavender in different recipes. cheers



MHB said:


> Cracker of a beer, have tasted a brewers attempts based on the Candi Syrup recipe, was good but the yeast needed work, I don't think sweet mead yeast was the right choice, or maybe not on its one, I think I would blend with a Belgian Tripel yeast or even some dry S-33 just for the extra complexity.
> Its great in the bottle, on tap it is truly profoundly amazing!
> Since I went and downloaded the PDF, might as well stick it in if someone else wants it.
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (25/8/16)

I'm pretty sure no herb, definitely not lavender.
Yeast is key to spice notes in most Belgian beers.


----------



## MHB (25/8/16)

The old Fruit Defendu, nice yeast.
I still think a blend of Belgian yeasts will be the answer, maybe with the Sweet Mead.
As manticle said I suspect it's mostly yeast flavours, rather than herbs and spice, but jesus its complex.
Mark


----------



## hairydog (26/8/16)

Good advice on the yeast blend I didn't think of that.Looks like I will have to get all the ingredients and have a crack in about a month or so,when the weather is a bit warmer.

I will post results,thanks for all your good tips.


----------



## MHB (26/8/16)

If you read a book like "Brew Like a Monk" you will find a pretty good example of the Atlantic divide in brewing philosophy.
The first half of the book is full of things like "well we use one malt, mash in and go to prayer, when we come back it should be finished mashing, if it isn't we go and pray some more" get to the second half of the book and that will be a six malt grist and a nine step decoction - well I'm paraphrasing/exaggerating egregiously, but you get the point.
When dealing with Belgian beers, if you smell star anise, think yeast ester not herbs and spice first. Naturally that they do use all sorts of botanicals, but usually very judiciously, a grace note not a fanfare.
Most authentic Belgian beers are very simple, in fact Westie 12, often referred to as the worlds best beer is probably one malt, candy syrup and a few hop addition, nearly a smash beer - I have seen "clones" with half a dozen malts... View attachment westvleteren_12_clone_-_single_malt_040.pdf

With Belgian beer, KISS.

Another really good example is the Westmalle Tripel, see the one on the Candi Syrup site, with something in BYO or by a couple of other US writers - I always think elegance and sophistication V blunt instruments.
Mark


----------



## hairydog (26/8/16)

Couldn't agree more AHB,i often use the KISS method when brewing and cooking,i have done a few tripel recipes with simple belgian pilsner and 100g of aromatic malt

with early hop additions and always amazed at the Belgian yeast flavor that comes through.I am looking forward to what the barley, wheat and oats will bring to

the brew compared to others I have done.


----------



## manticle (26/8/16)

On second reading, I'm inclined to agree about the yeast. Not sure I'd use a mead yeast over something like wy3522 ardennes. I don't think ardennes is the one but I think it would be closer in character.
Forbidden fruit is lovely and might work*.
Attempts at bottle reculture might also work if they condition with the same yeast, you get a really fresh bottle and build a really big sanitary starter.

*To give a lovely beer that's close in character - not necessarily identical or a clone.


----------



## yurgy (26/8/16)

thanks for the info once i brew this i'll split with 3 or 4 strains and report.cheers


----------



## A3k (19/4/17)

Hi Hairydog, did you end up brewing this?

I have been following that thread on homebrewtalk for some time with the CSI recipe in mind. I finally go the ingredients and am looking to make on the weekend.

As for yeast, I'm planning 3464. Having said that, I'm making a double batch, and have a fermenter with 3787 in it, so I'm considering splitting the batch.

I've never used 3787 before in a trippel. any thoughts from anyone?
I was planning on just doing the whole double batch using 3464 and leaving the second keg for ages, but now I'm wondering if I should split while I have the opportunity.

for what it's worth, my recipe is below. I couldn't get any oat malt, so added extra flaked. Also, BLAM states it has coriander in it, so I'm going with it 
I haven't finalised my hopping schedule though.

Recipe: Tripel Karmeliet (Alans)
Brewer: Alan
Asst Brewer:
Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 56.53 l
Post Boil Volume: 48.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.079 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

8.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 59.4 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) 14.9 % 
1.00 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) 7.4 % 
0.94 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) 7.0 % 
0.47 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) 3.5 % 
47.89 g Saaz [4.50 %] - Boil 50.0 min 13.6 IBUs 
28.73 g Saaz [4.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min 2.9 IBUs 
88.11 g Styrian Goldings [5.00 %] - Boil 5.9 IBUs 
81.00 g Fresh Orange Peel, Sweet 
40.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) 

Forbidden Fruit (Wyeast Labs #3464 
1.05 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 14 7.8 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 13.46 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Sac 1 Add 35.44 l of water at 74.1 C 66.5 C 40 min 
Sac 2 Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 72.0 C 10 min 
Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 15 min 


Cheers


----------



## hairydog (27/4/17)

Hey A3k,

I didn't do the Karmeliet clone from candi sugar site but instead got side tracked and did a tripel
from beer and brewer mag which used a combination of Belgian and saison yeast.This was substituted
with WLP568 a blended yeast which turned out great.

A simple 21L recipe of 6.5 pilsner and 400g of flaked barley,60min at 66 and mashed at 72 for 15min,
1 kg candi sugar added last ten min of the boil.90 min boil with 10g topaz added at the start and 50g each
of motueka,mosaic and ella added at 0 min and left to stand before chilling.Dry hop same 50g combo of hops
for 5 days,not sure IBU maybe around 45,OG-1.081,FG 1.009,was a nice Tripel.

I will get to the Tripel one day and I am sure the yeast you chose will do the job,i would be interested in your results.


----------



## A3k (27/4/17)

sounds good hairydog

I made the beer on Monday and cubed, haven't pitched yet, so will respond with the results.

cheers


----------

